# 625 & VOIP Phone Systems?



## nicshow (Apr 12, 2002)

I'm getting ready to upgrade to a 625 AND change to the cable system's phone service. Is anyone aware of any conflicts when using that type of alternate phone system?

I don't want to introduce more trouble into my life than I need to!

Thanks!


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

nicshow said:


> I'm getting ready to upgrade to a 625 AND change to the cable system's phone service. Is anyone aware of any conflicts when using that type of alternate phone system?
> 
> I don't want to introduce more trouble into my life than I need to!


One change at a time. Most VoIP providers rely on the fact that you're using a broadband connection for data. Ask them up front whether they support security systems, Life Call and the like. Most often they will not make any promises about modems. You're pretty much on your own to experiment with it.

Know that many are claiming success with various providers while others have been unsuccessful.


----------



## kmcnamara (Jan 30, 2004)

I use Vonage and my old 721 and my new 625 have no problems connecting to Dish. I viewed my bill on my 625 last night.


----------



## nicshow (Apr 12, 2002)

Mediacom is the Cable company here and it is their VOIP phone system I am switching to.

Can anyone with Mediacom phone verify that the 925 works fine (caller ID and no monthly surcharge for not being able to be recognized?)



nicshow said:


> I'm getting ready to upgrade to a 625 AND change to the cable system's phone service. Is anyone aware of any conflicts when using that type of alternate phone system?
> 
> I don't want to introduce more trouble into my life than I need to!
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## dddane (Mar 14, 2006)

i haven't had ANY luck getting my DVR 625 working with Lingo VOIP. I had Vonage and didn't have any luck at the time, but I have a feeling it would work now... In the older firmware of the 625 DVR, dish purposely blocked you from dialing # and * prefixes... Many report that dialing *99 with Vonage works on Tivo to tell vonage that its a modem call (but up until now you weren't allowed to dial this on the Dish DVR...). Anyway, this particular prefix doesn't seem to exist for Lingo.


The REAL solution, in either situation seems to be a modem-side (not VOIP carrier-side) prefix to slow down the modem speed to 9600baud. I haven't been able to find anything from either Dish or other forums that tells what this might be for the Dish 625. Up until now, this prefix wouldn't have existed, since they blocked the ability to dial # prefixes. I've tried various known #0XX prefixes and nothing seems to work.

The $5 a month dual tuner fee isn't much I know, but its just enough that out of principal I'm about to drop dish and switch to directv. I have no problem doing a dial-up modem connection over my Lingo, so there's no good reason Dish should be making it so hard for me to dial up to their modem. I think they're just trying to nickel and dime us for the $5/mo.


----------



## nicshow (Apr 12, 2002)

Anybody else using the 625 with a VOIP system without any issues?



dddane said:


> i haven't had ANY luck getting my DVR 625 working with Lingo VOIP. I had Vonage and didn't have any luck at the time, but I have a feeling it would work now... In the older firmware of the 625 DVR, dish purposely blocked you from dialing # and * prefixes... Many report that dialing *99 with Vonage works on Tivo to tell vonage that its a modem call (but up until now you weren't allowed to dial this on the Dish DVR...). Anyway, this particular prefix doesn't seem to exist for Lingo.
> 
> The REAL solution, in either situation seems to be a modem-side (not VOIP carrier-side) prefix to slow down the modem speed to 9600baud. I haven't been able to find anything from either Dish or other forums that tells what this might be for the Dish 625. Up until now, this prefix wouldn't have existed, since they blocked the ability to dial # prefixes. I've tried various known #0XX prefixes and nothing seems to work.
> 
> The $5 a month dual tuner fee isn't much I know, but its just enough that out of principal I'm about to drop dish and switch to directv. I have no problem doing a dial-up modem connection over my Lingo, so there's no good reason Dish should be making it so hard for me to dial up to their modem. I think they're just trying to nickel and dime us for the $5/mo.


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

I was using an 811, 522, 301, etc. with Vonage with no issues. YMMV


----------



## kmcnamara (Jan 30, 2004)

Jason Nipp said:


> I was using an 811, 522, 301, etc. with Vonage with no issues. YMMV


Jason, on your 522, did you ever get charged the $5 extra outlet fee for not having a phone line plugged in? I got my 1st dual output receiver a couple of weeks ago and, while the 625 can connect with Dish and do general customer service type things, I'm curious to see if Dish will recognize it as coming from my house and therefore waive the fee.


----------



## kmcnamara (Jan 30, 2004)

Just installed a new 942 and it connects with Dish via Vonage just fine without any prefixes. Looks like I'm OK with both the 625 and the 942.


----------



## jef_e (Mar 6, 2006)

Works for me with Speakeasy's VOIP, and my 522. 

Just ran another outlet to where the 522 is, and plugged it in (never bothered keeping the 510 hooked up) -- was able to check my bill, etc. And actually noticed a double charge for the lease fee, so going to have to call and talk to them about that!


----------



## twelveone (Nov 22, 2005)

I am using Packet8 VoIP and I cannot get my 811 to dial out. It recognizes a dial tone but I cannot view my bill.


----------

